# Extreme Ping Pong



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Starring Bruce Lee

[video=youtube;OqGQ72bre30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqGQ72bre30[/video]


Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 23, 2009)

Ma Lin or Wang Li Qin would way kick their butts

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 10:38:57 EST-----

That num chuk action was cool, though! That would save a lot of future wrist arthritis, especially for pen-holders.
[Note--"pen-holders" are players who hold their rackets like Bruce Lee's opponent. The constant, powerful moves of the wrist cause arthritis in most long-time table tennis players.]


----------



## ZackF (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Starring Bruce Lee
> 
> YouTube - Nokia N96 - Bruce Lee Ping Pong
> 
> ...



Bruce Lee was probably the best athlete of the 20th century.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Starring Bruce Lee
> ...



Probably the only thing Chuck Norris was afraid of.

Theognome


----------



## nicnap (Mar 23, 2009)

That was cool.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

sweet


----------

